# John Deere 6230 or 5085m



## Colby (Mar 5, 2012)

Which one would y'all guys prefer? I know the 85 is alot cheaper but what else is there that makes one better than the other? 
Yeah I think I'd rather have the 30 but price makes a huge difference. 
Quiet comfortable cab is a must. I know the 30's have them but what about the m series? 
Gonna need to get one ordered soon. 
Thanks guys


----------



## LaneFarms (Apr 10, 2010)

Can you still get a 6230? I thought Deere had already quite making the 6030 series.


----------



## jdhayboy (Aug 20, 2010)

I priced a 5115M 4x4 with loader was between 70-75k. Thats just ballpark, didn't get real hard numbers But that's a lot of money. That tractor is 100 PTO . Priced the 6000 series with, and again these are ballpark numbers But they are plenty close, the standard model with I believe 95 PTO 4x4 NO LOADER was around80k. The same tractor premium was 90k!! Jeez!! I guess they think they are selling new disc!! Aren't disc about $1000 a foot new? I guess the new norm might be $1000 a hp lol. Priced a Kubota with i believe 89 PTO 4x4 it was 57k or so. Green is making Orange look mighty good!!


----------



## Colby (Mar 5, 2012)

I'm gonna call deere today. I can use the 10k for the 4wd on the 30 for a loader. I want 2wd anyways. Now the m is going to have to be in 4wd either way. They don't look right 2wd. 
To my understanding John deere is still making the 62&6330


----------



## NDVA HAYMAN (Nov 24, 2009)

I would check around with some Deere dealers and see if they have any rental returns. That's normally how I buy mine. Usually less than 200 hrs and they normally have a 5 yr warranty from Mother Deere. Bought a 6430 in June with loader and 156 hrs for 69K. I thought it was a pretty good deal and they gave me top price for my trade. A lot of the bigger dealers will buy 10-15 of these lease returns from Deere. Had a friend buy a 6330 Premium from the factory thru a dealer for 35K. Had 400 hrs


----------



## Colby (Mar 5, 2012)

Don't make the 30 series anymore. What's on the lot is it. I'd buy used under 500 hours if they have them


----------



## blueridgehay (Dec 25, 2012)

I bought a 5085m last year and am very satisfied. The reason I went with the 5 series was a couple of them. First, was the difference in the price. Second, for my purposes, the 5085, fit my operation needs better. Also, when it comes to transporting, the 6 series takes a lot more truck and trailer.


----------



## Whistling Dixie (Jan 18, 2010)

I recently bought a 2010 5095M with 300 hours on it. It was rental return and I picked her up for $28K. Of course I then added a loader, forks, grapple, had the third remote added etc etc. Final out the door $44K. A new one rigged this way would have been mid 60s. It took about 4 months of searching to find what I wanted but was rewarded for my patience. Good luck.


----------



## Grateful11 (Apr 5, 2009)

Colby said:


> I'm gonna call deere today. I can use the 10k for the 4wd on the 30 for a loader. I want 2wd anyways. Now the m is going to have to be in 4wd either way. They don't look right 2wd.
> To my understanding John deere is still making the 62&6330


What do mean they don't look right ;-)


----------



## Colby (Mar 5, 2012)

Talked to case and deere today.

Case maxxum 110 4wd with multicontroller & loader
$86,000
110, 4wd, PQ & loader
$81,000
Deere 6105m 2wd H260 loader- 70k
Deere 6330 left on lot, 4wd, 65k

I'd love to have the case with multicontroller but that's a 1,000 per pto hp.... 
Geez


----------



## askinner (Nov 15, 2010)

I would lean heavily toward a 6000 series if I were to put a loader on it. From what I understand, the 6000 series is a lot heavier, and wouldn't require any ballast for heavy loader work or draught work.

Is the 6330 you quoted above a Premium cab model? If so, I'd snap that up.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

6330, with power quad, won't be disappointed, premium model has 26gpm pump I thnk....either way I think the 30 is a bit more tractor and usually that will = more comfort, always a good thing.......and for the record, I have 4 wheel drive but don't think I've ever used it for haying, however it is better for loader work. My.02


----------



## Colby (Mar 5, 2012)

Found a case maxxum 10 minutes up the road. 
Maxxum 115 with loader 2wd with 500 hours on it for 60k. What do y'all think on this? 
Sounds worth jumping on


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

The difference in 2wd and 4wd is significant I think when considering tractors. The only 2wd models I see for sale around here are ones that were built before front wheel assist was really popular. Like pre 1990. The rest all have at least front wheel assist. Also try baling hay or anything with the larger wheels on front and you most likely won't want to go back. So if I were comparing a 2wd tractor vs a FWD tractor and wanted to start dealing I would really push hard for more discounts on a 2WD tractor. At least in this area the dealers want them off their lots.


----------



## Grateful11 (Apr 5, 2009)

Colby said:


> Found a case maxxum 10 minutes up the road.
> Maxxum 115 with loader 2wd with 500 hours on it for 60k. What do y'all think on this?
> Sounds worth jumping on


A quick search on Tractorhouse shows that to be a decent deal but not great.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Deal of the day.....eBay....6420 with power quad, 640 loader, 4wd, premium pkg, 1200 hrs, always stored inside, and it showed, with a 642? Disc mower 9'11" model I believe same as tractor, looked as good as tractor, like brand new, only used for hay work since new.....sold for 62500 ......location tn. Individual seller with 100% feedback....


----------



## askinner (Nov 15, 2010)

I would jump at the 6420P above if it were I. Personally, I wouldn't bother with a 2wd loader tractor....


----------



## Grateful11 (Apr 5, 2009)

somedevildawg said:


> Deal of the day.....eBay....6420 with power quad, 640 loader, 4wd, premium pkg, 1200 hrs, always stored inside, and it showed, with a 642? Disc mower 9'11" model I believe same as tractor, looked as good as tractor, like brand new, only used for hay work since new.....sold for 62500 ......location tn. Individual seller with 100% feedback....


It didn't sell for that. He ended the auction, "*[background=rgb(251, 227, 158)]This listing was ended by the seller because the item is no longer available." [/background]*
Probably sold it off eBay for a price he could live with. He was able to avoid paying Final Value Fees that way, just paid an insertion fee. Dang nice looking tractor, looks brand new.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Right on that, I wasn't even looking for another tractor, when I saw that one I went immediately into justification mode.....glad someone got it, I was about to and I really didn't need it, but it was really nicely taken care of....babied it appeared...


----------

